# Styrofoam



## rodgtastic (Mar 28, 2015)

I have seen many Slate tanks that silicone styrofoam to the tank glass and then use some other glue to attach slate to the styrofoam. My question is do you have to paint or seal or cover the styrofoam in anything? None of my styrofoam will be showing, so I would love to eliminate this step if at all possible. Thanks _Rodg


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Don't have experience with foam background per se, but foam will eventually get waterlogged and this will compromise the integrity of the structure. So, I would say you would need to seal it completely.

Hopefully, other members, with experience with this, can chime in.


----------



## rodgtastic (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks man. I am hoping people say I don't need to. I don't have room in my cramped apartment to leave the foam to dry for 24-48 hours for each coat. Lol


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think if you use the blue or pink polystyrene foam board instead of the white foam board that is made up of small 'balls' or pellets, you should be just fine to attach the slate directly to the material without the need for painting or sealing. I have not tried making this style DIY background so I'll wait for someone else to chime in with personal experience.


----------

